# IMPORTANT - Respond now for more safe off road riding in Wales



## Sixteen Hands (14 September 2017)

IMPORTANT - Make sure the equestrian voice is heard for more safe off road riding in Wales.

HOW? Whether you live in England or Wales, RESPOND to the Welsh Government's Consultation using the BHS proforma below. 
Cut and paste it into an email and then send it to naturalresourcemanagement@wales.gsi.gov.uk
If you live in Wales also send it to your Welsh Assembly Member.

WHEN? You only have until 30 September to respond.

WHY SHOULD I RESPOND IF I LIVE IN ENGLAND? Because access improvements in Wales may well pave the way for access improvements in England.

ANYTHING ELSE I SHOULD DO? Yes  please share this message widely and encourage all equestrians to respond.

THE PROFORMA
________________________________________
Response to Welsh Government Consultation Document  Taking Forward Wales Sustainable Management of Natural Resources.

Your name:	

Organisation (if applicable i.e. Bridleway Group, Riding Club, etc.):

E-mail/telephone number:

Your address:

I am a horse rider.

I support the proposals to:
	Enable horse riding on footpaths
	Allow horses onto access land
	Extend access land to the coast and cliffs
	To develop a statutory code for access to the outdoors for recreation
	To require dogs to be on a short fixed length lead in the vicinity of livestock at all times of the year and in all other circumstances for them to be under effective control
	To repeal sections 53  56 of the CRoW Act (the cut-off date for recording historical routes)

I do not support the proposal to permit organised cycle racing on bridleways.
________________________________________

Submit your response by 30 September to naturalresourcemanagement@wales.gsi.gov.uk


WANT FURTHER INFORMATION? 

The full consultation is available at: https://consultations.gov.wales/con...ales-sustainable-management-natural-resources Section 4 contains details of the access proposals.

Access Land is land that can be accessed without having to use paths. Find out more at: https://www.gov.uk/right-of-way-open-access-land/use-your-right-to-roam


----------



## Sixteen Hands (16 September 2017)

The full response to the consultation from the British Horse Society can be found at: http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/welsh-government-consultation--bhs-response1.ashx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2017)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## JillA (16 September 2017)

Done - thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## CazD (16 September 2017)

Done!


----------



## Sixteen Hands (17 September 2017)

It's worth remembering that many organisations/bodies are responding to this consultation with varying opinions to the proposals.

The British Horse Society have made it clear that they cannot support the proposal to allow cycle racing on Bridleways.

From the Consultation " Proposal 12 - To allow, with appropriate authority, organised cycle racing on bridleways in order to bring rules relating to bridleways into line with footpaths. We would welcome any further suggestions for change in relation to anomalous or unreasonable restriction on public rights of way."

Response from the BHS "The Society has serious concerns about allowing organised cycle racing on bridleways as this could encourage cyclists to practice racing on bridleways before and after events to the detriment of other users of the bridleway, and would therefore perpetuate a form of behaviour that does not reflect responsible use of such routes. The use of Bridleways for informal racing puts the safety of other users at risk and often displaces their legitimate use of bridleways, and destroys the ethos of quiet recreation on bridleways. For this reason the Society cannot support proposal 12."

Cycling UK have recently posted on Facebook that they have over 5000 cyclists that have responded to the consultation supporting the Cycling UK response and this will include proposal 12. 

IF HORSE RIDERS AGREE WITH THE BRITISH HORSE SOCIETY'S RESPONSE IT IS IMPORTANT THAT THEY COMPLETE AND EMAIL THE PROFORMA OUTLINED IN THE ORIGINAL POST.


----------



## ScampiBigMan (19 September 2017)

Done and shared with several other people in area.  We are in North Wales. Thanks for the draft text


----------

